# YM2310 grease fittings



## Ethor (4 mo ago)

I bought a 2310 a few months back and have done some basic work to it changing fluids etc before taking it down to my land where it will stay. The last thing to do was grease everything up, but when I put my grease gun on the nipples it is clearly too big. Doesn’t lock on at all, and doesn’t pump any grease in. I have owned and been on literally hundreds of pieces of equipment, and have never had this happen. Is the actual nipple on these tractors a different size? I get the threads being different if I wanted to replace the actual fitting, or “nut” of the zerk, but is there a size grease gun I need to purchase for this? Looking at guns, I don’t even see any referencing the size of the fitting on the gun itself. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ethor said:


> I bought a 2310 a few months back and have done some basic work to it changing fluids etc before taking it down to my land where it will stay. The last thing to do was grease everything up, but when I put my grease gun on the nipples it is clearly too big. Doesn’t lock on at all, and doesn’t pump any grease in. I have owned and been on literally hundreds of pieces of equipment, and have never had this happen. Is the actual nipple on these tractors a different size? I get the threads being different if I wanted to replace the actual fitting, or “nut” of the zerk, but is there a size grease gun I need to purchase for this? Looking at guns, I don’t even see any referencing the size of the fitting on the gun itself. Thanks for any help.


These use the smaller grease fittings for JIS Standards and not SAE. I believe harbor freight has the grease fitting. Or replace them all to SAE like Fredricks does.


----------



## Ethor (4 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> These use the smaller grease fittings for JIS Standards and not SAE. I believe harbor freight has the grease fitting. Or replace them all to SAE like Fredricks does.


How about the threads? If I wanted to swap out to SAE? Seems I read somewhere they’re different.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ethor said:


> How about the threads? If I wanted to swap out to SAE? Seems I read somewhere they’re different.


If the theads on SAE are larger, then its EZ to ream undersize and then pilot new threads.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Surely you can buy metric threaded grease nipples in the States??, I can get both SAE and metric here with no problems, and both have the standard nipple size that the gun connector fits.


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

Ethor said:


> I bought a 2310 a few months back and have done some basic work to it changing fluids etc before taking it down to my land where it will stay. The last thing to do was grease everything up, but when I put my grease gun on the nipples it is clearly too big. Doesn’t lock on at all, and doesn’t pump any grease in. I have owned and been on literally hundreds of pieces of equipment, and have never had this happen. Is the actual nipple on these tractors a different size? I get the threads being different if I wanted to replace the actual fitting, or “nut” of the zerk, but is there a size grease gun I need to purchase for this? Looking at guns, I don’t even see any referencing the size of the fitting on the gun itself. Thanks for any help.


Try this grease gun adapter it looks like it fits most size grease nipples . Grease Coupler Heavy-Duty Quick Release Grease Gun Coupler 1/8" NPT 10000PSI AU | eBay


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

There are metric threaded grease fittings. I know Stens has them. May have to find a L&G dealer, but I would bet most automotive store would have them too, especially NAPA.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Busted Tractor said:


> There are metric threaded grease fittings. I know Stens has them. May have to find a L&G dealer, but I would bet most automotive store would have them too, especially NAPA.


 

Note: You must be an approved Stens dealer and logged in to make a purchase.
 Log In Become a Dealer




 More Info
Stens 415-248
*Stens Metric Grease Fitting Kit*
100 Piece Kit
DETAILS

Cat. Page #:1677
Pack Size:ea
Qty / Unit:1
SPECS

20 of M10 x 1 Straight
20 of M6 x 1 45Â° Elbow
20 of M6 x 1 90Â° Elbow
20 of M6 x 1 Straight
20 of M8 x 1 Straight
Includes the following:
Includes100 pieces


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Busted Tractor said:


> Note: You must be an approved Stens dealer and logged in to make a purchase.
> Log In Become a Dealer
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, and so does Harbor-Freight, McMaster-Carr, Grainger, Fastenal and other places too.


----------

